# Don't Let Them...



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

...find you 'standing' around; they'll find something for you to do.

The Mayor here liked the election sign stands I built for him last time around. They must have worked 'cause he was elected.
Apparently post election, he loaned the stands to somebody and then lost track of them.
Sooo...guess who got asked to make new ones.
Finished them off this afternoon, came in the house, checked my e-mail; Msg. from the Mayor, 'How are you coming along? I found the old ones...') 




Arggggg......


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Now he's got two sets.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes. And the better part of the last week of my spare time.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Now he's got two sets.


exactly...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> ...find you 'standing' around; they'll find something for you to do.
> 
> The Mayor here liked the election sign stands I built for him last time around. They must have worked 'cause he was elected.
> Apparently post election, he loaned the stands to somebody and then lost track of them.
> ...


Dan, is 5 all you made? He should take them. He made a deal and he should keep his word.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh he will. I know where he lives... 

Re the number of signs. The number and size is strictly regulated here; it'a small town. This way there's lots of opportunity for all the candidates, Mayor, Council, and School Board, to find a place on either public or private land for their signage. These would be for his 'big' signs...pretty sure I'll be sick of seeing all the 'Vote For Me' brochures by the time this is settled.
Seriously, in this town, if you don't know who to vote for you haven't been paying attention (to the issues) and probably shouldn't be voting anyway. I'd rather go to an all-candidates mtg. than look at pics of these guys/gals for a month.
(Last time around there was this Sweet Young Thing running...I wanted one of her campaign posters. I wasn't quick enough.  )


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I’m so sick of political ads here I can hardly stand it. And we got get to November 4th to get to the end of this one. Then they’ll start on 2020. And don’t forget the damned media crap.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

He came. He saw. He liked 'em!
I'll drop them off in the morning...he's a block from my go-to coffee shop. 
Single malt was offered; I opted for some nice red.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Always good to have a Mayor in your pocket. But seriously, nice job.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yep, he'd have two sets or who ever borrowed them is in luck.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice job, Dan. 
A nice red? Hope it's more than one bottle. 

Those political signs are so ubiquitous, they just seem to become part of the landscape. The plastic ones make great bench covers for glue ups and other dirty or greasy work.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

If he doesn't take them, run against him! That'll show him.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Nope, Nope, Nope*



TenGees said:


> If he doesn't take them, run against him! That'll show him.


Hell would be a skating rink first. 
Thanks guys. I just keep telling myself, "this is my contribution to democracy!"


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Can Never Have Too Many*



adot45 said:


> Yep, he'd have two sets or who ever borrowed them is in luck.


Let me just fix that for you, Dave; he WILL have two sets! :grin:


----------

